# طريقة تحميل الملفات على موقع sendspace وطريقة تنزيل الملفات منه



## THE GALILEAN (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا ادخل على الموقع http://www.sendspace.com/

الآن شرح طريقة رفع الملفات على الموقع
























الآن طريقة تنزيل الملفات


----------



## mr.hima (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*تمام*

أولا شكرا جدا على تعبك وشرحك الجميل والمفهوم​:dntknw: بس مش عارف كل ما أجى أفتح الموقع دة يجبلى الرسالة التالية:_Sorry, The upload facility is not available_
سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح إلهنا​


----------



## mr.hima (2 ديسمبر 2006)

وهل موقع http://www.megaupload.com
بنفس الطريقة


----------



## Scofield (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بسبب الضغط الكبير على السيرفير فيكون مغلق لبعض البلاد التى تكون أكثر البلاد تحميلا على الموقع
والحل
أن تستخدم البروكسى
أو مع موقع الميجا 
تحمل Alextoolbar
وسوف تجده فى نفس صفحة التحميل فى موقع megaupload


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima 

الذي يواجه مشكلة التنزيل من موقع Megaupload هنا الحل 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10807


----------



## THE GALILEAN (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو التثبيث


----------

